Ask HN: Accelerators – What pipeline management tools do you use? - ChrisPodlaski
======
inputcoffee
Not in one myself but the most common pipeline management tool I've seen is a
spreadsheet: either excel or google docs.

I assume airtable like tools are becoming more common.

~~~
ChrisPodlaski
It seems like that would be a lot of work to maintain. Like as soon as
companies start updating stuff (funding rounds, new products etc) your
information about them becomes useless.

~~~
inputcoffee
Yes, well there are two things to be said:

1\. The data entry problem always applies. Unless the data is already entered
somewhere in a "canonical" form, it has to be entered again.

2\. If the solution is to try to offload the work of data entry to the
companies themselves, then google docs and airtable already present a solution
since they offer an interface for that.

